# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Вопрос о древних храмах и сооружениях Индии.

## Леонид

Харе Кришна уважаемые преданные!
Примите мои поклоны!

Побывав в прошлом году в Индии, в том числе и во Вриндаване, я спросил у нашего гида, когда были построены храмы Вриндавана.
Получил ответ, что не очень давно, после прихода Господа Чайтаньи, приблизительно начиная с 16 века. 

Поправьте, если я неправ: Господь Чайтанья, путешествовав по Индии, показывал (переоткрывал) места игр Кришны. До этого там был лес с тиграми. И только после этого стали строиться Храмы.
Поискав в Интернете, не нашёл свидетельств об очень древних храмах и постройках Индии (более 2-3,4 тысяч лет назад). Самые древние находки археологов (предметы быта, но не постройки) датируют 12 веком до РХ, то есть 3200 лет назад. 

У Господа Кришны было 16108 жён, и у каждой был дворец. Должно ведь хоть что-то сохраниться?
Например в Египте Сфинксу дают 9000 лет. Где сооружения, хотя бы близкие по возрасту в Индии? 

Веды это не сказки. Должны сохраниться и материальные подтверждения.

Пока напрашивается вывод, что люди пришли в Индию несколько тысяч лет назад (спустя длительное время после прихода Господа Кришны). Тогда где же на самом деле жил Господь Кришна в материальном мире?

Простите мне моё невежество. Этот вопрос меня очень беспокоит. А просто Вера без знания... Ну Вы знаете. )))

----------


## vijitatma das

Двараку затопило морем. Об этом говорится в Харивамше. Ее (предположительно) развалины были обнаружены в 1980-х годах археологом Рао:
http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/17073.html
Во Врадже сохранились некоторые древние развалины. Вриндаван и Матхура неоднократно, начиная с 11 века, подвергались нападениям (Мухаммед Гури, Махмуд Газневи и т.п.), поэтому все древние храмы (а некоторые из них были построены еще во времена Ваджранабхи - правнука Кришны) оказались уничтожены и ко времени Господа Чайтаньи Вриндаван действительно представлял собой дикую местность.
Что касается древних находок - можете поискать в интернете статью Клауса Клостермайера "Вопросы арийского вторжения и новая хронология"; там говорится о некоторых древних находках. И не забывайте о цивилизации городов Долины Инда (Мохенджо-Даро, Хараппа); некоторые ученые в настоящее время рассматривают их как очаг культуры, породившей ведическую. Дварака, согласно современным историческим представлениям, также относится к городам этого типа, погибшим во времена крупной катастрофы.

----------


## Леонид

Большое спасибо. Поизучаем.

Вот интересная информация.

Дотошные люди сохранили часть спутниковых карт Гугла, на которых на дне северных морей нашей страны, а также в районе Гренландии (И Антарктиды) видны гигантские каналы, что-то вроде пирамид, огромные города (некоторые сооружения в виде свастик, я насчитал 3, и они только в одном районе). Ровные линии и упорядоченные структуры. Природа такого не создаёт. Масштаб сооружений огромен, Египет и рядом не стоит.
А если посмотреть на современные карты, то большинство (но не всё!) из этого заретушировано. Эти старые сохраненные карты есть у меня, проверял.

В интернете в ютьюб можно найти сравнение новых и старых карт, например можно задать там в поиске "Зачистка Даарии с карт". Больше часа видео. Но предупреждаю, у автора несколько резкий стиль изложения, если будете смотреть, постарайтесь увидеть суть, а не услышать резкие слова.

Это поразительно. Кто-то, кто контролирует Гугл (и не только) видимо сознательно скрывает от мира его древнюю историю.

Просто не хочется также оставаться в неведении и по поводу истории Индии. Это ведь часть нашей религии. Ведь раньше вся планета представляла из себя одно государство и язык был один, возможно близкий к санскриту (или к русскому, который, по-видимому, самый близкий к санскриту).

----------


## vijitatma das

> к русскому, который, по-видимому, самый близкий к санскриту.


Ну, на этот счет я не был бы столь наивен. Современный русский мало общего имеет с санскритом. Во всяком случае, хинди, бенгали и другие индоиранские языки к санскриту гораздо ближе

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А как на хинди и бенгали будут цифры от 1 до 10?

----------


## Леонид

Русский-хинди-санскрит

Один-эк-эйкам
*Два*-до-*два*
*Три*-тӣн-*три*
*Четыре*-чāр-*чатур*
Пять-пāнч-панча
*Шесть*-шат̣-*шашта*
*Семь*-сāт-*сапта*
Восемь-āт̣х-ашта
Девять-нау-нава
*Десять*-дас-*даша*

----------


## Леонид

Неретушированные карты можно скачать здесь: http://www.rasa.rod1.org/ 
Сравните сами с картами тут: http://maps.google.com/. 
Зачистка произошла 1 февраля 2011г. Причём места рядом с Антарктидой нетронуты. 
А то, что на нашем русском Севере и около Гренландии - стёрто начисто. Выводы тоже делать Вам.
И если бы подобные фальсификации касались только карт...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

час потратил, есть интересные места, похоже по дну океана много чего было, и зачистки тоже интересно, но автору нужно было обойтись без постоянных повторов про жидов, заговор и без того увлекает, даже больше

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

)


Ну а по теме - я б сказал так. 
Это сейчас 100% брахманов (жрецов) следуют агамическим (тантрическим) ритуалам. Даже ведические ягьи сейчас проводятся по по упрощенному агамическому порядку, а не по тому как требуют брахманы (брахманы-тексты я имею ввиду, а не брахманы-жрецы). 
Раньше же большинство брахманов следовало строго ведическому ритуалу поклонения. В нем храмы не предусмотрены, там всё очень минималистично: развел огонек - и достаточно. Какие-то большие ритуальные постройки жрецам-брахманам просто были не нужны - вот их и не осталось. 
Можно просмотреть по этому поводу Рамаяну.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> час потратил, есть интересные места, похоже по дну океана много чего было, и зачистки тоже интересно, но автору нужно было обойтись без постоянных повторов про жидов, заговор и без того увлекает, даже больше


Я тоже посмотрела, интересно, хотя уши жалко. Если бы без ругательств, то я бы другим тоже рекомендовала смотреть. 
Посмотрела в гугле около Индии тоже все "гладко", только от Ланки идут, как автор выражается, дороги. Не согласна во многом с мнением автора по поводу линий, потому как многие реально выглядят накладкой снимков. На суше тоже такие места есть. Где-то качество лучше, а где-то полоса прямая и качество плохое. Про некоторые горы автор тоже говорит, что "не может быть такого ровного плато", хотя в природе встречаются на земле такие. Или горы с ровными откосами. 
Но некоторые вещи действительно выглядят рукотворными. Ямы по прямой выглядят так, как будто с космоса бомбили с гигантского автомата.  :smilies: 
Удивилась про Атлантиду. Как-то пропустила я ее открытие. Она действительно уже помечена на карте.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Лаура Скотт (Laura Scott), представляющая Google, объяснила, что информацию о поверхности океана часто собирают, используя корабли с установленными на них сонарами. Сонары используются для определения рельефа морского дна. Ровные линии соответствуют траекториям движения кораблей в то время, когда сонары на них включены.

Прямоугольник размером с Уэльс был обнаружен рядом с Канарскими островами в тысяче километров от северо-западного побережья Африки. Ровные линии внутри прямоугольника, пересекающиеся под прямым углом, навели журналистов на мысль, что необычный объект указывает на место затопления легендарного острова (или даже континента) Атлантиды.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

То есть эти "дороги" в любом направлении и есть следы кораблей?

----------


## Леонид

Теперь о нашей истории. 
Слышали о таком великом государстве - *Тартарии*?
А в 17 веке весь мир знал, что это самая большая и могущественная страна мира.
Даже название старались уничтожить.
Можете поискать на http://www.youtube.com.

Например это:
Первые минуты видео:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_z4LBFqPBs
Послушайте, что говорит наш Патриарх и поймите сердцем: демон он или нет?

Или придуманное монголо-татарское иго. Придумано для того, чтобы скрыть
зверства, совершенные теми, кто называл себя христианами при
"крещении" *ведической* Руси огнём и мечем.

А Христа люблю. Сам до 17 лет жил в Сарове. Несмотря на то, что Саровский монастырь уничтожен 
был после революции, там до сих пор такая энергетика благостная. Несмотря на колючую проволоку вокруг 
города с населением 100000 человек и Советскую историю.

Ну и напоследок. Русский язык велик тем, что многие слова имеют расшифровку, показывающую смысл слова.
История - Из Торы. А зачем нам Тора? Мы же не иудеи.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да сомневаюсь я, ерунда какая-то это. В чем тоггда смысл карты морского дна, если на ней получается так много сонарных борозд, которые полностью перечеркивают саму идею картографии, состяющую в точности передачи рельефа земли.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Первые минуты видео:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_z4LBFqPBs
> Послушайте, что говорит наш Патриарх


Наверное, обычный экстремист - в случае, если "ослы" и "свиньи" из Бхагавад-Гиты станут официально  служить примером экстремизму.

----------


## Леонид

О своём народе же говорит Патриарх. А может у него народ другой?
Зато как этот Патриарх лихо сигаретами и алкоголем торговал - уничтожал население нашей страны.
Представляете как нужно ненавидеть русских, чтобы говорить такое о народе с историей 
в десятки тысяч лет. Варвары понимаешь. )))
Думаю Вы в курсе сколько гадостей некоторые "православные" делают нашему движению.
И О.Г. Торсунов не просто так уехал в Краснодар из Москвы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Интересно, а определение дохристианским людям (т.е. в каком-то смысле и всем нынешним недохристианам) как "почти животные" может ли служить таким же афоризмом, как просто "свинья"? Вдруг кому-то не покажется оно таким же без лукавства сравительным литературным афоризмом, а напротив, чем-то гораздо более оскорбительным, опасным и угрожающим?

----------


## Леонид

А вот что-то в этом есть, согласен.
Действительно, многие религии говорят, что наилучший (а то и единственный) путь именно её.
А остальные пути неавторитетны.
Если ты не принадлежишь к сампрадайе... )))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Конечно лучший и единственный. А как же еще? Не может быть все одинаково. Всегда что-то окажется лучше, к чему потянешься, отталкивая от себя худшее. Психика устроена так, что утвердить, зафиксировать это лучшее для себя самого можно только путем социального обмена, сравнения. Кто-то как лебедь, а кто-то как свинья. И в экзистенциально-онтологическом смысле любой верующий подобные внешние сравнения примеряет внутренне к себе самому. А как я буду в этой роли? Неужели я не смогу не быть таким? Когда же я избавлюсь от этого? Отрицание негативного в себе даже у опытных в общении людей может выглядеть критикой других, но на самом деле это не то, чем кажется. Ищущий безусловную Истину человек, на каком бы этапе ее достижения не находился, не склонен к ведению фанатичной борьбы против кого-то, хотя он может выражать свою внутренюю борьбу с препятствиями путем эмоционального отрицания внешних, неприятных ему образов. В этом разница между отчаявшимися злодеями и людьми, все еще желающими научиться любви. Зависть, конечно, есть у каждого, и в скрытом виде она всегда направлена на самих себя. Критика чьей-то религии для верующего человека это критика себя самого внутри своей собственной религии. Это зависть к себе самому в каком ином состоянии чистоты, которое в настоящий момент еще не достигнуто. Религия других нам напоминает, что пусть мы выбрали свой лучший путь, но пока не далеко по нему ушли. Это зависть и к себе нынешнему, от которого очень жаль оторваться, она откликается в оскверненном сердце какой-то страшной потерей. Но в какой момент эта внутреняя борьба со своими демонами переходит во внешнюю насильственную вражду с другими людьми за свое превосходство - понять совсем не сложно. Сложно, к несчастью, бывает это доказать или опровергнуть. У любого злодеяния есть свои святые угодники, также как для всех святых найдутся свои лжесвидетели. Бороться за эти доказательства сложно, находясь в положении искренних искателей внутреннего светлого пути. Если возникает необходимость в так их доказательствах, то встает немой вопрос - а как это вообще возможно без принуждения или насилия? А ответ один - никак. Но выбора два - это применение насилия и отказ от насилия. И то, и другое может быть правильным, а может и нет. В конечном счете все хорошие итоги открываются только в сердце, куда нет доступа, если делаешь что-то против высшей воли Бога.

----------


## Леонид

Преданные говорили мне: есть два типа преданных: те, кто принимает всё и те, кто проверяет знания, прежде, чем принять.
Видимо я отношусь ко второму типу.

http://www.prosto-rossiane.ru/main/published?idp=2878
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwNj...eature=related
Вплоть до 17 века Великая Тартария была самой могущественной страной мира с историей в десятки тысяч лет, интересно было было бы найти о ней упоминания в священных индийских текстах и вообще хоть что-то. Мы изучаем историю Индии, а как же своя страна? Вижу некоторую аналогию с Петром 1, пригласившим немцев для полного переписывания истории и уничтожившем большинство древних текстов (но к счастью не все). Он же ввёл христианское летоисчисление, вычеркнув несколько тысяч из истории Руси. 

Подобное отношение к древнерусской истории осталось у некоторых православных до сих пор:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cq1CHYMRLQ

Огромное количество древнейших находок в нашей стране, и древнее, чем в Индии.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFtWO...eature=related

Русские реки носят санскритские имена:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcDAk...eature=related
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/lud...post174935304/

Кстати вы слышали о Крышене и его возлюбленной Раде?
http://godsbay.ru/slavs/krishen.html
Даже в слове Кришна *нет буквы и*. Послушайте, как читает джапу Шрила Прабхупада. Там звук ближе к ы, и нет и в помине. ))) Это не я придумал, так меня учила старшая преданная, и муж у неё индус.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти информацию об изначальных текстах индийских Вед, где, когда и кем они были обнаружены и где хранятся оригиналы. Побольше исследований ученых по этой теме. Не просто общие слова, например такие, что Веды были записаны 5100 лет назад, чтобы сохранить знание, которое иначе было бы утрачено в Кали Югу.

Извините меня, но хочется составить четкую и целостную картину прошлого, отбросив пришлое и наносное. И не быть обманутым. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А откуда вы берете уверенность насчет всего, что касается древней руси? Подлоги могут быть какие угодно. Но какая-то живая преемственность это подтверждает?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Леонид 

Вот темы, в которых обсуждался уже этот вопрос : 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1830
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2698

----------


## Леонид

Спасибо, но в ссылках опять общие слова, никаких подтверждений нет. Там говорится, что Индийские Веды подлинные, а Русские не очень. )) Обоснование бы, а не просто совет читать священные писания и там есть ответы на все вопросы. Так ведь все религии говорят, читайте писания только своей веры и только они правильны. И в СССР говорили: Учение Маркса всесильно, потому что оно верно. То есть сомнению подвергается всё, кроме своей религии. Аналогия такая: есть много дорог между 2 точками, но мы говорим, что только одна из них истинна и приводит в нужную точку, а остальные неавторитетны и приводят не туда или вообще никуда не приводят. 

Я же не против индийской культуры и Индии. Джапу 16 кругов читаю, принципы выполняю, дома большой алтарь, туласи, изображения по всей квартире,имею постоянное служение, сдал экзамен на пранама мантру, получил все рекомендации, жду приезда Махараджа, ученик Битту Маллика, во Вриндаване был. Но вопросы возникают, где мне получить на них ответы как не здесь, среди преданных? И как я могу проповедовать, если сам не уверен в том, что проповедую? А Вы верите или *знаете*? Пожалуйста, помогите мне, невежественному, найти выход.

У меня ещё 2 вопроса, может кто в курсе:
Почему правительство Индии скрывает информацию о скелетах великанов?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cn1FpzwPEM
Это не сказки, вот могила Авеля:
http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...21754729-08-12

И почему Шриле Прабхупаде не дали вывезти деньги из Индии в тот момент, когда он первый раз уезжал в Америку? Ведь они у него были.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти информацию об изначальных текстах индийских Вед, где, когда и кем они были обнаружены и где хранятся оригиналы.


не было никакого "индийскорго Изенбека", который бы нашел какие-то древние письмена. Да и априори не могло быть, ведь веда - это звук, а не письмена. 
в личностном и духовном воздействии на человека устная передача текстов имеет известные преимущества перед письменной. Звучащая и слышимая речь существенно отличается от слова, фиксированного письменными знаками и воспринимаемого зрением. Зрение предполагает отдаленность видящего от видимого, дистанцию между ними, в то время как звук, где бы он не возник, преодолевая дистанцию, проникает внутрь слушающего, сливается с ним в единой вибрации. 
Кроме того, письменное слово, абстрактное и символическое по самой своей сути (набор знаков), постигается прежде всего разумом (хотя и попадает туда благодаря зрению), в то время как звучащее слово может восприниматься совершенно бессознательно (как набор звуков) и поэтому способно воздействовать на психику человека еще и чисто физически. Слово-звук по сравнению со словом-буквой имеет для этого свой собственный диапазон возможностей: тон, тембр, интонацию, ритм, громкость и даже паузы. (цитата из ссылки №2)





> Побольше исследований ученых по этой теме.


Об оральной традиции, передаче знания через звук: 3 работы разного уровня, выбирайте какой Вам удобнее: 
научно, но трудночитаемо
чуть мене научно
еще менее научно, зато доступно

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> У меня ещё 2 вопроса, может кто в курсе:
> Почему правительство Индии скрывает информацию о скелетах великанов?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cn1FpzwPEM


Потому что в году так 2007, было устроено соревнование в фотошопе на тему "аномальные археологические открытия". И все эти фотографии и " факты", которые разошлись по миру в статьях и даже как здесь передаче, основаны именно на них. Это просто напросто газетные утки. 
Сайт, проводивший конкурс www.worth1000.com
На прошлом сайте я выставляла прямую ссылку на фотографии, сейчас нету времни искать. Там авторы обычно выставляют также фотографии оригиналов, с которых был сделан монтаж.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Немного неправильно написала название альбома. Называется " Археологические аномалии". Вот тут одно из фото http://www.worth1000.com/contests/44...al-anomalies-2
Посмотрите по всем альбомам. Много нового увидите. http://www.worth1000.com/galleries/Anomalies
Вот эти фотки еще появятся в газетах, они самые новые. http://www.worth1000.com/contests/21...l-anomalies-12

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Что интересно, об этом же говорится в том видео, которое дал Леонид  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Ну, на этот счет я не был бы столь наивен. Современный русский мало общего имеет с санскритом. Во всяком случае, хинди, бенгали и другие индоиранские языки к санскриту гораздо ближе


зато цифирки те же ,почти

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Огромные скелеты могут быть хорошим доказательством существования Ведической цевилизации, ведь не зря описываются свои размеры в каждую эпоху, и зачем специально опровергать сей факт ? непойму. Лакшми-Нараяна-Дас говорил про огромные оружия видемые лично им с поля битвы Курукшетра !! 

Сейчас такие времена, когда неправда выставляется как правда и правда как неправда !! 

Про Русь :
Помница, несколько лет назад, когда Русских морально унижали, мол мы самые отсталые, Европа всегда впереди, появился слушок о Гос-заказе о поднятии статуса Русских, так сказать возроджение.
Здесь были подключены две струи :
 1) это работа Фоменко и Носовского, которые якобы обрыли всю Бхурлоку(Землю) - и всё оказалось в русских предметах. Это типа материальное подтверждение величии Руси ..
 2) это уже Трехлебов и Ко. Они так же, только с духовной стороны тянут одеяло на Русь.
Примечательно, что я видел интервью с Трёхлебовым, у него спрашивали, знает ли он про труды Фоменко, на что он ответил что частично знаком но по сути *нет. Не палица .. Хотя телега явно одна.

Про речки, ну сказать можно много чего не запинаясь на камеру, посадили тётеньку харизматичную и многим нравится. Но лично меня не тянет на *наши речки, где вдоль их жарят шашлык, и речка играет роль микрофона мата - ничего духовного.

Возьмём такого авторитета как Иисус. Куда он пошёл учиться ? В Русь ? Нет - в Индию.

Много можно рассуждать, не принимайте пожалуйста мои слова в серьёз, ибо они не подтвержденые авторитетами, умологические заключения. Но вот Кришна меня направил я и написал  :smilies:

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Что интересно, об этом же говорится в том видео, которое дал Леонид


Хе-хе, раскусили, видео не досмотрела до конца. Только начало, поняла, что дальше смотреть нет смысла, если такое показывают.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Хе-хе, раскусили, видео не досмотрела до конца. Только начало, поняла, что дальше смотреть нет смысла, если такое показывают.


Да мы то с вами понятно. Но что самое прикольное, Леонид его, похоже, не смотрел  :smilies:  говорит, Индия, скрывает великанов - вот смотрите  :smilies:  А там про инвалидов-гигантов только, которые перекореженные все от болезни неконтролируемого роста. Ну и как обычно в таких передачах - в итоге из гигантских скелетов один только зуб имеется не понятно чей, который в аптеке тайваньской кто-то купил, может его вообще какой-нибудь тайваньский мальчик надфилем выпилил из кости мамонта

----------


## Говардхандхари дас



----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Возьмём такого авторитета как Иисус. Куда он пошёл учиться ? В Русь ? Нет - в Индию.


А что? Допускаю, что в будущем наши родноверы вполне могут сказать что Иисус учился на Руси. Точно так же как некоторые индуисты свято верят что Иисус учился у них в Индии, африканцы - что ходил по Африке, южноамериканцы - что Иисус был в Южной Америке, и т.п. Всё это называется "народный фольклор", это вполне нормальное явление.  
ЕСЛИ он и путешествовал где-то вне Иудеи, то почему не в Египет, Грецию или другие районы Римской империи? В Персию, наконец? В ту пору в этих регионах уже было огромное количество философских и мистических течений на любой вкус. 




> Лакшми-Нараяна-Дас говорил про огромные оружия видемые лично им с поля битвы Курукшетра !!


лично :swoon: ? 
в таком случае - почему от нас скрывают правду о существовании этих  :cool: огромных оружий? Почему ДжиБиСи не обнародовало никаких резолюций на этот счет?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Спросите у него.

В любом случае, духовна атмосфера сейчас где больше ?
В России к примеру верующих около 10 %, а в Индии ? - наверное наоборот

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

нет-нет, духовность тут абсолютно ни при чем. Мы говорим об огромном оружии (+об огромных скелетах и прочих вещах) - а разве это духовность? 




> В России к примеру верующих около 10 %, а в Индии ? - наверное наоборот


цифра 10 наоборот - это 01. 

Ну ладно, чего я ерничаю. Вы, между прочим, назвали очень правильную цифру: 22% от 47% = 10,34%
По данным Российского независимого института социальных и национальных проблем (2007 год), верующими в Бога себя называют 47 % респондентов. 
все ритуалы своей религии, согласно опросу 2006 года, соблюдали 22 % всех верующих (независимо от конфессиональной пренадлежности).

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> нет-нет, духовность тут абсолютно ни при чем. Мы говорим об огромном оружии (+об огромных скелетах и прочих вещах) - а разве это духовность?[/COLOR]


а разве нет ? Поле битвы, атрибуты и т.д. как же не духовно ?

Сэр, Вы придираетесь к словам и не видите тонкую и одновременно простую мысль : в России очень мало верующих, в Индии очень мало НЕверующих, наоборот это 90 из 100.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Возможно, если Вы лично увидите например Меч, с поля битвы на Курукшетре, после этого, у Вас такая Вера откроется в Бхагават_Гиту, что Вы будете не просто с Гитой ходить, но и нести её перед собой и подходить к каждому, да так это будете делать, что Вас примут за безбашенного фанатика.

Быть может поэтому для *простой массы* сей артефакт не демонстрируется ..

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

нуууууу... ну ладно, теоретически духовным может быть всё что угодно, что помогает человеку помнить о Кришне, что его дополнительно вдохновляет. Хоть летающие тарелки какие, хоть археология, хоть сыроедение, хоть аюрведы-джьотиши, хоть что. Если одним преданным интересна и полезна тема русской истории - пожалуйста. Если других преданных "русские Веды" откровенно раздражают - тоже пожалуйста. 




> Возможно, если Вы лично увидите например Меч, с поля битвы на Курукшетре, после этого, у Вас такая Вера откроется в Бхагават_Гиту,


опять-таки - для кого как. Кого-то древность книги может дополнительно вдохновить. Но я из тех, кому важно только содержание. Мне, признаться, как-то абсолютно всё равно, где и когда она была произнесена. Да хоть пять минут назад в городе Нью-Йорк! 
Я открыл для себя Гиту 9 лет назад - и для меня возраст Гиты *9* лет, а не 5100. 

И да. Я не люблю оружие. 




> Вы придираетесь к словам


признаться, да :sorry: . Просто начитался всяких страшилок побывавших в Индии.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> "русские Веды"


Что примечательно, из доступных видео-лекций, они говорят что Сатья-юга начнётся в конце 2012 г.

----------


## Леонид

Можно так наверное сделать одну проверку, сходить с дозиметром на Курукшетру, взять образцы оплавленных камней, исследовать их как-то.
Пока нашёл только одно видео о ядерной войне на Курукшетре:
http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...d=326583-08-12
Но мужчина вроде на фоне фотографий говорит. Кто-нибудь был там лично, фотографировал гигантские развалины?
Очень интересно было бы увидеть хорошие фотографии, услышать Ваши впечатления.
Сам даже не знаю, когда попаду в Индию, проблемы с лакшми.

Тоже слышал информацию, что на полуразрушенных, невосстановленных участках Великой Китайской стены бойницы  направлены на Китай, лестницы для подъёма не со стороны Китая, высота стены со стороны Китая значительно выше, чем с другой стороны. Но в Китай уж вероятно не поеду, Индия зовёт. )))

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Вообще-то Курукшетра - это поле. Там развалин быть не должно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А знаете почему на всех фото-картах северный полюс закрыт черным кружком? Потому что там дырка. Это проход во внутренне пространство Земли. Там люди живут более гармонично, без потрясений, войн и катаклизмов. Но тот мир скрывают от нас правители.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

:smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я серьезно вам говорю. Не веритие, сами посмотрите, там все правда

----------


## Susila dasi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyn7pdQrYm4 - здесь есть ролик о Храмах Индии. Один эпизод показывает, как бы возводили их. Со слонами и верёвками. До этого смотрела про строительство пирамид - и там очевидно, что их строили люди, обладающие технологиями, во много раз превышающими современные. И у меня возник сомнения - при помощи верёвки и слона невозможно построить не только пирамиды, но и Храмы, причём огромные Храмовые комплексы. Современной архитектуре и строительству такие технологии неподвластны. Так кто же их строил и как? Может это всё одна и та же цивилизация, что и при строительстве пирамид? Куда она исчезла? И кто были эти люди. Просто видно, что пирамиды или храмы для них были делом обыденным. На один Питербург положили столько людей, город красивый, но до пирамид и Храмов Индии очень нам далеко..
Тадж-махал построен на Храме Шивы. Может кто-то что-то знает об этом?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

вот здесь, не знаю на сколько авторитетно, рассказывается что пирамиды (и другие грандиозные подобные уникальные сооружения) строились с помощью специальных мантр


и ещё, если брать размеры людей в разные эпохи, то нет ничего удивительного в таких масштабных постойках в силу опять же размеров строителей (это уже моя спекуляция ума)

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

с 57-ой минуты

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На старом форуме была подробнейшая тема про древние цивилизации, и в итоге наконец нашли  цитату Шрилы Прабхупады, что пирамиды строили великаны. 

Насчет комплекса Тадж Махал, возведенного на основе древнего ведического храма - в сети много информации об этом, есть исследования, но насколько помню, в основном - на англ. Интересны и фото помещений со следами перепланировки, и само расположение зданий на территории (напротив самой усыпальницы - строение для музыкантов, а это неуместно).

----------


## Susila dasi

Я в английском не сильна, могу прочитать со словарём. Попытаюсь поискать..Можете скинуть несколько ссылок?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

я лично нашёл сходство, в предложенной выше версии про строительство пирамид, в нанесение определённых символов = Господь Рамачандра про мост из камней !!  м ? )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сушила, я эти ссылки не сохраняла, почитала, подивилась, и все...

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Фотоконкурс "Мисс Древнее совершенство"

http://www.dopotopa.com/fotokonkurs_miss_drevneye_sovershenstvo_.html

----------


## Джива

> Русский-хинди-санскрит
> *Шесть*-шат̣-*шашта*
> Девять-нау-нава


глюки транслитерации,
на хинди
шесть - Че
девять - Но

----------


## SlavaSG

Tehnologii 10 tysyach let nazad

рекомендую посмотреть  :smilies:

----------

